# Greetings from Brian



## brewmeister (Nov 21, 2006)

Nationality: Chinese-American
Hometown: Houston, Texas
Occupation: Student
Favorite Film Composers: Hans Zimmer, John Williams, and many others
Music Experience: Currently play the violin, going into my 11th year.

Hey folks- Brian here.

I'm currently a high school student and have recently become quite interested in composition. I finished my first piece for string orchestra and our school is currently playing it. Not the best, but it gave my quite an interesting experience. :D

I'm currently working on a full-orchestral piece and, hopefully, will be completed within the next few months! 

:mrgreen:


----------



## Chrislight (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey Brian - welcome to VI! It's great you are getting such an early start on your composing path.  Have fun on the forum.


----------



## brewmeister (Nov 23, 2006)

Chrislight @ Tue Nov 21 said:


> Hey Brian - welcome to VI! It's great you are getting such an early start on your composing path.  Have fun on the forum.



Thank you, sir!

Have gotten great responses and info. Incredible community. [schild=17 fontcolor=8B0000 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]damn straight! [/schild]


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Nov 23, 2006)

Welcome Brian

Be careful who you say sir to :wink:


----------



## brewmeister (Nov 23, 2006)

Craig Sharmat @ Thu Nov 23 said:


> Welcome Brian
> 
> Be careful who you say sir to :wink:



Thanks!

I stand corrected. :razz:


----------



## Chrislight (Nov 23, 2006)

:lol:


----------

